# Drones, Feds, and Eagles



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing Tennessee....

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/02/trained-eagles-taking-down-drones/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=542f968882-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-542f968882-296641129


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

You know....I.....Well....Uhhhh..... (dumbfounded, flabbergasted, speechless).

So what's the big issue with drones, anyway? Am I missing something? (Obviously, but what?) Are they that dangerous? To whom?

Ralph

PS: Mike, could you please post these type of articles later in the day after I have had a sufficient intake of coffee so I can get really worked up? Thanks


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> You know....I.....Well....Uhhhh..... (dumbfounded, flabbergasted, speechless).
> 
> So what's the big issue with drones, anyway? Am I missing something? (Obviously, but what?) Are they that dangerous? To whom?
> 
> ...


Nothing is wrong with them. But I suspect the Govment doesn't want people looking where they aren't supposed to be looking with a drone.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nothing is wrong with them in the hands of a competent operator......its when kids, morons, or achmed gets a hold of them.....personally I think my 12ga would do a better job and not subject the bird to injury by the spinning props......


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Teslan said:


> Nothing is wrong with them. But I suspect the Govment doesn't want people looking where they aren't supposed to be looking with a drone.


Yeah, that's the whole deal...

The drones basically got their attention when these various environmental tree hugger groups started using them in the early days to overfly industrial sites and stuff looking for "violations" of various pollution laws and things like that, and then filing lawsuits against the companies and even against government agencies for "lax enforcement" of the law... They've had to amend the evidenciary code in some cases to disallow "evidence" gathered from "illegal" drone flights...

Basically, the gubmint, as usual, is making a mountain out of a molehill... and spending tons of resources and effort to solve a "non-problem" rather than working on something that actually needs fixing... That, and collect a bunch of money for doing nothing, which is what they do best...

I'm convinced drones are the 'coming thing' in agriculture... there's TONS of potential there... and as usual, the gubmint is right there in the middle of it, trying to muck it up as much as possible.

If the FAA had existed at the beginning of the last century, the Wright Brothers would have never gotten off the ground...

Later! OL J R 

PS. these new "drone registration" laws also apply to ALL RC model aircraft, not just "drones"... which is why the AMA is fighting it tooth and nail. What NEEDS to happen is as close to 100% "civil disobedience" by OUTRIGHT REFUSAL to register as possible...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Nothing is wrong with them in the hands of a competent operator......its when kids, morons, or achmed gets a hold of them.....personally I think my 12ga would do a better job and not subject the bird to injury by the spinning props......


Yeah, that's the argument... "achmed" getting ahold of one and doing nefarious things...

They hired some of the best RC experts in the country to attempt to build a "drone of death"... Of course the most 'payload' capability comes from a large, fixed wing aircraft... they chose to use mini-turbine jet engines for maximum speed for their experiment. Even with access to the mot powerful and compact plastic explosives available, the limitations of the usable payload weight and volume, coupled with the limitations of even the best remote control systems and even with turbojet power, even in a worst-case scenario, far more effective damage could be achieved with already widespread and well-known terrorist attack methods... in short, using a "death drone" or RC aircraft to deliver a 'bomb' just isn't a very good way to conduct an attack...

Later! OL J R


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Check out the ehang 184 on the tube.....getting closer


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Good use of eagles. Better than seeing them eat roadkill.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Only unmanned aircraft weighing 250 grams (.55 lbs) or more have to be registered. My Syma X5 weighs 105 grams with camera and battery. That pretty much knocks out all the DJI Phantoms and such.

BTW: The Syma that I've had to shoot out of 2 trees supposedly has a flaw in it that it likes fly away uncontrollable in even the slightest breeze.

This is probably the largest RC forum out there, not saying it's the best though.

http://www.rcgroups.com/aircraft-electric-multirotors-790/


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

So if one of these Eagles gets hurt, which government agency is held responsible? Maybe PETA and the SPCA can focus on them for awhile and leave a few ranchers alone.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

carcajou said:


> So if one of these Eagles gets hurt, which government agency is held responsible? Maybe PETA and the SPCA can focus on them for awhile and leave a few ranchers alone.


They will probably make them "police officers" just like the K9s. If you're drone hurts one of their 'police birds', they'll want to throw you in jail for battery to a police officer....especially if you put aftermarket blades (or whatever they are called) on the drone, then it will be "premeditated" because you put them on to harm the bird and not because it make it fly better. :mellow:

73, Mark


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

carcajou said:


> So if one of these Eagles gets hurt, which government agency is held responsible? Maybe PETA and the SPCA can focus on them for awhile and leave a few ranchers alone.


YOU will get blamed!

Just remember: The current society philosophy (as promoted by our politicians and lawyers) is that YOU are responsible for everything. And nobody is responsible for anything.

Ralph

Eagles are good--they taste just like chicken. (Boy did I get in trouble for that one!).


----------

